# Remove sheared auger bolt



## Bobbb (Jan 3, 2022)

One of the auger bolts sheared while I was using the snowblower today. It is still stuck inside of the auger. What is the best way to remove it to put a new bolt in?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Bobbb said:


> One of the auger bolts sheared while I was using the snowblower today. It is still stuck inside of the auger. What is the best way to remove it to put a new bolt in?


well, usually some penetrating oil and a punch. if tight try a stubby phillips screw driver. any pictures for us snowblower maniacs?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*TORO Does Not Use Those BLOODY Sheer Pins!!!! They Run A Cadium Plated Grade 5 Bolt In There ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Ditto .... Usually a punch and a ball peen hammer ... Light taps.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Or punch it out with the new shear bolt or pin.


----------

